
Hacker News stats by domain TLD - ca98am79
http://blog.park.io/articles/hacker-news-posts-by-domain-tld/
======
ColinWright
I see there was an earlier submission of this that's been deleted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10194688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10194688)

~~~
ca98am79
yeah I made a few edits to the post and felt it wasn't ready yet

